# Profinet. Verbindungen, Routing



## volker (4 November 2013)

Aufbau wie im Bild ersichtlich

mehrere CPU's / HMI in einem 192.x.x.x netzwerk.
CPU1 hat eine CP zur Anbindung ans Firmennetzwerk (126.x.x.x) über Scalance X208 (evtl mit WLanrouter)

Meine Frage ist jetzt
Ich hänge mich mit meinem PG ans Firmennetz.
1. Habe ich Zugriff (S7) auf die CPU1? (Ich denke mal das sollte gehen)
2. Habe ich Zugriff auf die CPU2? (da kein eigener CP wohl ehr nicht)
3. Zugriff auf die HMI (WinCCflex) und z.b. über smart-client?

falls es so nicht geht, wie könnte man vorgehen? würde es schon reichen den scalance x005 durch einen x208 zu ersetzen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 November 2013)

Sollte das Routing über CPU1 auf die CPU2 nicht funktionieren ? Ich kann es leider nicht probieren...


----------



## JesperMP (4 November 2013)

Mit Routing dann:
Ja
Ja
Ja

Darf ich ein Alternativ vorschlagen ?
Anstatt den CP343-1 LEAN und der Scalance X208-1, dann eine Industrietauchlige Router.
Direkt von der CPU-1 auf der Router (*), und davon ins Firmennetzwerk.
Es wird nicht teuerer, nur besser.
Der Rückwandbus von den CPU-1 (MPI @ 187.5 kbps) ist ein Flaschenhals was den Performance behindert.

Edit *: Eigentlich noch besser wenn der Router auf den Switch X108 verbunden ist, und davon wird weiterverteilt.

Und es wird auch einfacher. Es wird kein "Simatic Routing" benötigt.
Alles was man braucht ist das der Router IP als "Router" oder "Gateway" in die Eigenschaften eingetragen sind, von alle die Geräte die man erreichen will.


----------



## Pipboy (4 November 2013)

Ich schließe mich Jesper an, ein Router wäre "sauber".
> Die neuen Advanced CPs können wirklich IP Traffic zwischen den Schnittstellen routen (ohne S7 Routing). Das wäre denkbar, dagegen wird der Preise sprechen.

Wenn du es machst wie beschrieben, geht - behaupte ich - alles bis auf den SmartClient. (kenne ich nicht im Detail. Würde aber davon ausgehen, dass der nur reines TCP/IP und kein S7 Routing beherrscht)


----------



## JesperMP (5 November 2013)

Ich _glaube_ das smartclient auch geht über Router.
Diese FAQ beschreibt smartclient über der Internet. 
*Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, um ein WinCC flexible Runtime-System (Panel/PC) über das Internet (WAN) Fernwarten zu können?*
Ich _denke_ dafür das smartclient auch geht zwischen interne Netzwerke.

Selber habe ich es aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## volker (5 November 2013)

erst mal danke für die antworten und anregungen


JesperMP schrieb:


> Anstatt den CP343-1 LEAN und der Scalance X208-1, dann eine Industrietauchlige Router.
> Direkt von der CPU-1 auf der Router (*), und davon ins Firmennetzwerk.


Hört sich ganz gut an. evtl habe ich sowas sogar schon. die firmennetzwerkseite ist ein vlan.
d.h. ich könnte alle teilnehmer in dieses vlan einbinden. dann alle teilnehmer an den x208 welcher am router des vlan hängt.
also im prinzip wie es auf der zeichnung ist nur ohne den cp und alle ip's in den vlan-bereich

bisher haben wir für die peripherie immer profibus genommen. nun möchte ich aber auf profinet umsteigen.
ich hab nur ein bisschen angst das nichts mehr funktioniert wenn das vlan (ist edv sache) ausfällt.

oder brauch ich mir darüber keine gedanken machen? im prinzip haben ja alle teinehmer feste ip-adressen.
das einzige was nicht mehr funktionieren würde wäre der zugang zum firmennetz. das wäre nicht so tragisch und würde die produktion in den allermeisten fällen nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## JesperMP (5 November 2013)

Profinet ist besser als Profibus in diesen Thematik.

Elektrische Störungen irgendwo in Profibus Netzwerk kann das ganze System lahm machen.
Bei Profinet wird es durch die Switche begrenzt so das nur die Geräte die direkt gestört sind auch beeinflusst sind.

Nur alles was mit Profinet zu tun hat soll nicht mit 'herkömmlichen' Ethernet gemisscht werden. D.h. einfach über die Switche verbinden so das eine Richtung geht nach Profinet, und die andere Richtung geht nach alle andere.

edit:

Eine Variante bei die S7 CPUs mit mehrere geswitschte PN ports:

Von einen Port nach der LAN/WAN Router
Von eine andere Port nach der erste PN IO Device
Von der erste PN IO Device nach der nächste PN IO Device
usw.

noch ein edit:

Dein WLAN Verbindungsstelle oder Router muss ein festen IP auf der Maschinen-Seite haben.
Und diese IP muss als "Gateway" für alle Geräte auf der Maschinen-Seite die man von Firmennetzwerk-Seite erreichen will.


----------



## volker (5 November 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dein WLAN Verbindungsstelle oder Router muss ein festen IP auf der Maschinen-Seite haben.
> Und diese IP muss als "Gateway" für alle Geräte auf der Maschinen-Seite die man von Firmennetzwerk-Seite erreichen will.


Das ist der Fall. 
Ich werde das dann wohl so aufziehen. Ist dann sogar einfacher als 2 netzwerke und cp.

DANKE


----------



## Pipboy (5 November 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich _glaube_ das smartclient auch geht über Router.
> Diese FAQ beschreibt smartclient über der Internet.



Mit diesem Dokument bin ich mir eigentlich noch sicherer, dass es im Aufbau oben nicht funktioniert.  
> TCP/IP Routing ist kein Problem, stimme ich zu, aber hier müssten die IP Pakete ja über den Rückwandbus von CPU und CP geroutet werden.

Das wiederrum funktioniert nur mit S7 Verbindungen.
> Ein PG kann den CP ansprechen und sagen "Ich suche CPU 1". Der CP hat einen Routing SDB und weiß an welcher Netz-ID die CPU steckt und ggf. wer der nächste Hop / Router dorthin ist. (Der CP wird das Paket aber nicht wirklich weiterleiten, sondern eben ein neues Paket mit seiner eigenen Absenderadresse erstellen - deshalb funktioniert ja z.B. auch ein Mix aus MPI / Ethernet usw.)

Von alle dem weiß der SmartClient nichts, der bekommt IP+Port und das wars.


----------



## JesperMP (5 November 2013)

Ich habe nicht alles von den Dokument gelesen oder verstanden.
Aber ich habe dies notiert:


> Mit der Option Sm@rtAccess können zwei HMI-Systeme miteinander kommunizieren.
> - Verteilte Bedienplätze mit Sm@rtClients Bedienung an einer räumlich ausgedehnten Maschine
> - Anlagenweiter Zugriff auf Variablen über HTTP Lesender und schreibender Zugriff auf Variablen
> - Anbindung von Panels an die Office-Welt Lesender und schreibender Zugriff auf Variablen


Den letzten Satz habe ich so gelesen als ob Smartaccess geht mit Verbindung von den Firmennetzwerk auf den Maschinennetzwerk.

Aber, bin gar nicht sicher.


----------

